# "tanzende" würmchen...



## katja (5. Mai 2012)

hallo und ein schönes we an alle 

ich brauche mal wieder eure hilfe: ich habe in eine mörtelwanne alle pflanzen aus meinem alten teichbecken zwischengelagert. (mittlerweile kann ich auch sehen, welche den langen frost überlebt haben, und welche tot bleiben...).
als ich gerade mal wieder geschaut habe, welche davon ich in mein neues teichlein setze, fielen mir unzählige würmchen auf, die bis zu 2 cm aus dem grund rausschauen und sich wirklich rythmisch hin und herwiegen :shock es sieht aus, wie ein tanz 
einige sind ganz dünn und scheinen aus vielen aneinander gesetzten pünktchen zu bestehen, ein paar andere sind leicht rötlich und sehen aus wie ganz dünne regenwürmer.

hat jemand eine ahnung, was das für gesellen sind? im teich ist mir sowas noch nie aufgefallen


----------



## willi1954 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: "tanzende" würmchen...*

rot, das sind bestimmt Zuckmücklarven, die mögen die Fischlein ganz besonders 

LG Willi


----------



## katja (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: "tanzende" würmchen...*

mmhh...  

das sind die nicht, es sind schon würmchen und keine larven und so rot sind die auch nicht.

fischis, die sich darüber freuen könnten, habe ich nicht


----------



## wp-3d (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: "tanzende" würmchen...*

Hi Katja,

das könnte Tubifex (Schlammröhrenwurm) sein.


.


----------



## Andre 69 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: "tanzende" würmchen...*

Hallo 
Schau mal hier :http://www.google.de/imgres?q=w%C3%BCrmer+im+teich&start=25&num=10&um=1&hl=de&biw=1024&bih=461&tbm=isch&tbnid=-4mz2zc5_KSCzM:&imgrefurl=https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php%3Ft%3D20977&docid=4SgqGoUJPz9wBM&imgurl=http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/thumbs/aju0-2.jpg&w=179&h=120&ei=yEelT83-HoaGswbs4dXMBA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=139&vpy=209&dur=3480&hovh=96&hovw=143&tx=98&ty=36&sig=105324805831934828168/page-3&tbnh=96&tbnw=143&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:25,i:50
Sind das die ?
LG Andre


----------



## katja (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: "tanzende" würmchen...*

@andre: neee, __ blutegel sind das keine

@werner: das könnte auf jeden fall hinkommen  danke


----------



## pema (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: "tanzende" würmchen...*

Hallo,
hört sich an wie Tubifex.

petra

Schande über mich...ich habe den letzten Beitrag nicht zuende gelesen...ja...Tubifex


----------



## katja (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: "tanzende" würmchen...*

sollte ich nun schauen, dass ich die pflanzen aus der wanne "nackt", also ohne substrat und somit tubifex einsetze oder sind die unbedenklich (für was auch immer)?


----------



## pema (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: "tanzende" würmchen...*

Hallo Katja,
schaden können die Tubifexwürmer in keinem Falle-Aquarianer zahlen gutes Geld dafür...als Futter.
Sie werden sicherlich eine Funktion in deinem Schlamm haben...warum also sich die Mühe des Rauspulens machen?

petra


----------



## katja (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: "tanzende" würmchen...*

ok, dann werden sie ja vielleicht auch den kaulquappen schmecken 

danke


----------



## StefanBO (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: "tanzende" würmchen...*

Hallo Katja,

auf die Kaulquappen würde ich da nicht setzen, die leben nicht "räuberisch". Hauptsächlich filtrieren sie alle möglichen Arten von "Algen" (Grün-, Blau-, Kiesel-) und "nagen" vorhandene Oberflächen (von Pflanzen, Steinen, Schneckengehäusen usw. usf.) mit ihren Zähnchen ab. Außerdem wird gerne die Wasseroberfläche nach kleinen und weichen organischen Teilen "gescannt". Aber: Auch der Boden/Schlamm wird nach abgestorbenem organischen Material durchsucht. Sollten sich also wider Erwarten (im naturnahen Teich) vorher keine anderen Liebhaber für die Würmchen finden (__ Molche, räuberische Insektenlarven, eventuell __ Frösche  u.ä.), werden die Kaulquappen ihren Anteil an den toten Tubifex erbeuten


----------



## katja (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: "tanzende" würmchen...*

hallo stefan 

der teich ist noch recht frisch, außer wasserläufern, einem __ taumelkäfer, diversen __ schnecken und eben den "spermien" ist noch nicht viel leben eingezogen. und da es nur 6 kaulquappen sind, können sie sich mit den würmchen so richtig den bauch vollschlagen!


----------

